# Skybolt Re-Build and Flying Gallery



## TaildraggersInc (Sep 11, 2007)

A few years ago, I helped a good friend re-cover his Skybolt after a ground-loop accident bent the fuselage.Â  We tried to take as many photos as possible, and I've posted many of them on my website.Â  Please feel free to browse the photos and save them at will.Â  I hope they are helpful to anyone currently working on a Skybolt project.
Â 
Pics here: http://www.taildraggersinc.com/Gallery/N66FW_Rebuild.htm
Â 
The plane has since been sold, but if anyone has any questions, I can try to answer.Â  Just let me know.
Â 
-Wayne Bressler
[email protected]
Â 





Â


----------

